#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  entrepreneurship

## birju

plz...give me full over view about entrepreneurship...what is it?





  Similar Threads: Entrepreneurship and management concept notes ebook download pdf Management & entrepreneurship vtu 6th sem be  management and entrepreneurship notes Management and Entrepreneurship

----------


## anveshntpc

please entrepreneur ship text book

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

Entrepreneurship means different things to different people. Conceptually and in practice, the term hints of no stereotypical model. Yet its very etymology – derived from the French ‘entreprendre which literally means, ‘to undertake’ – indicates the minimum characteristics of an entrepreneur. 

 From the perspective of economic functions, three crucial characteristics of entrepreneurial activity are: risk taking, innovation and venturing into new business activities for profit.
*
‘Entrepreneurship is the professional application of knowledge, skills and competencies and/or of monetizing a new idea, by an individual or a set of people by launching an enterprise de novo or diversifying from an existing one (distinct from seeking self employment as in a profession or trade), thus to pursue growth while generating wealth, employment and social good’.*

----------

